# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  Linde-MATIC trucks with Driven by Balyo Technology, Balyo navigation system, Linde Material Handling GmbH, Aschaffenburg, Germany

## Airicist

Contributors:

Linde Material Handling GmbH

BALYO

Linde robotics – the future is now
Moving ahead with the new Linde-MATIC range

balyo.com/Robots

balyo.com/Technology

----------


## Airicist

Automated guided vehicles – forklift trucks from Linde and Balyo

Published on Apr 25, 2016




> The intralogistic of tomorrow is not only digital connected, but also increasingly automated. Linde Material Handling developed together with the French robotic expert Balyo a solution for automated guided vehicles (AGV), a self-driving forklift truck system. With this solution Linde responds to the current requirements in the logistic industry. The first developed trucks Linde presented in March 2016 at the exhibition LogiMAT in Stuttgart.

----------


## Airicist

Safety warehouse with Linde BlueSpotTM for forklift trucks

Published on May 4, 2016




> Standards of safety, comfort and efficiency for forklift trucks are steadily rising in intralogistics. That is why Linde developed the Linde BlueSpotTM headlight. It completely illuminates the working field of view by 180 degrees. That draws greater attention to vehicle movements and increases safety. Ian Hayter, logistics supervisor at Miele UK, would definitely recommend Linde BlueSpotTM to other companies.

----------


## Airicist

Forklift trucks as automated guided vehicles at Wolf GmbH

Published on May 17, 2016




> Wolf GmbH, the leading system supplier in heating and ventilation technology as well as solar equipment, has optimized its internal logistics at the pallet warehouse with an automated guided forklift truck system (AGV) of Linde Robotics. Linde Robotics offers great advantages compared to other systems. For example the adaption to new routes and tasks and the easy installation and use. The autonomously, driverless trucks allow many future usage scenarios.

----------


## Airicist

Safety warehouse with Linde Speed Assist for forklift trucks

Published on May 23, 2016




> It’s safety first when it comes to forklift trucks in logistics at Wavin, global market leader in plastic pipe systems and solutions for the residential, commercial and civil engineering sectors. Ansgar Bojer, Head of Logistics at the company’s Twist site, explains the Work SafeTM programme. In keeping with the motto “Think Safe, Act Safe”, Wavin increased the safety of their forklift operations – in three different ways: by requiring seatbelts to be worn and by using BlueSpot™ and Speed Assist.

----------


## Airicist

Forklift trucks as automated guided vehicles at Massilly

Published on Oct 26, 2016




> The Massilly Group is a leading manufacturer of metal packages located in France. Forklift trucks as automated guided vehicles are in use since 2012. The AGVs retrieve packages on pallets when they come out of the palletising robot. They carry them to the stretch film wrapping machines and afterwards places it on the warehouse loading bay. The customer compliments the Linde Robotics Solution because it offers reliability and ease of use. Furthermore the automated system has vastly limited the risk of accidents. Based on the positive experience, Massilly is thinking about implementing other installations that use AGVs.

----------


## Marius Titulescu

I would like to see these in action. 
They should optimize the process and decrease accidents.

----------

